# Convertir viejo portatil en proyector.



## DJ_Glenn (May 4, 2008)

Hola, hace un par de años, un electrónico que trabajaba conmigo en una casa de computadoras, se armó un proyector con un lente, haciendole una cajita, de madera e invirtiendo la señal del tubo del monitor lograba proyectar la imagen.

Me comentó que con la pantalla de un notebook, laptop o como le quieran llamar, aplicando una luz por detras, se obtiene un proyector de mejor calidad.

Bueno, la cosa es que entre mis cacharros tengo una notebook del año del jopo (ya no usamos jopo ) que parece muerta. Me preguntaba como aprovechar la pantalla.

Sugerencias?


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2008)

En google encontré esto, hay mucho más.

http://www.hard-h2o.com/vertema/34209.html
http://enquecabeza.blogspot.com/2006/04/proyector-casero.html
http://www.sindominio.net/hackmeeting/index.php/2005/proyector_casero
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70116
http://www.gp32spain.com/foros/showthread.php?t=8824&page=27
http://elultimodelosguerrerosjedi.blogspot.com/2007/07/mi-proyector-casero.html
http://foro.elhacker.net/multimedia/mi_propio_proyector_casero-t33492.0.html


----------



## KaYn (Jul 22, 2008)

Estimado, los proyectores que ofrecen de cajita y un lente fresnel son una farsa, si bien funcionan, la verdad es que no sirven para nada ya que la imagen casi no se ve. Esto se debe a que las pantallas tienen poco lumenes y por lo tanto al usar este sistema la imagen llega casi nula.

El mejor sistema es el que usas una pantalla lcd o plasma y le metes una luz por el otro lado. Hay bastante información en internet para construirla, obviamente bastante mas caro que el sistema de la cajita.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 22, 2008)

insisto en que tengo una notebook muerta. Es vieja... muy vieja... de cualquier manera, espero que la pantalla funcione y por eso esperaba rescatarla. Voy a seguir buscando información. Saludos.


----------



## JRWolf (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola, DJ_Glenn ? cristian?, si no igual te comento q*UE* en su momento arme una salida de placa de video vieja 2 mb PCI, q*UE* tenia puerto/conector VESA nada q*UE* ver con isa o eisa, y la conecte a una pantalla de notebook ByN y andaba bien en colores conuna prestada andaba con limitacion de colores no recuerdo cuantos, pero no se veia bien los colores, y como era prestada noqueria joder mucho con ella.

Como dice el otro forista tenes en internet mucha información pero yo en su momento busq*UE* mucho y de todo saq*UE* poca información basicamente tenes q*UE* conocer el pinout de tu pantalla, luego como es digital directamente la conectas al puerto VESA (busca información todos son iguales) osea el puerto tiene bit 0 al 8 (creo q eran 8), y luego otro de frecuencias, y basicamente los unis con cables y ya esta le das al encendido y si no exploto nada anda bien.

Por otro lado te comento q*UE* me arme un proyector con un LCD color q*UE* me encontre, y anda bien , pantalla de 80" (no mas por falta de espacio), se nota un poco oscuro p*OR *q*UE* le puc*E* una lampara halogena de solo 100W, comun las bipin, ahora me lo estoy armando mas prolijo y en un recipiente mas chico conlampara de 250 sigo con bipin p*OR  *q*UE* las MH salen caras, y como en todo el proyecto no me gaste 200$ (65U$S) no quiero gastar mas soy pobre ;( .

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 9, 2008)

JRWolf es el electrónico del que hablaba (perdon por quemarte chon)... que pequeño es el mundo! Por ahí tengo una placa de video de esas grandotas, que además de ir al puerto isa calza en un zócalo más atras, la de mi vieja 486... creo que tiene 1mb de memoria, lo que no es poco, pero tampoco es mucho.

Sigo en busca de información. Gracias por responder.


----------



## alexxxxo (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola JRWolf me podrías indicar los materiales y pasos a seguir para armar ese proyector casero como el que tu hiciste? Gracias de antemano, Saludos, Alexx,


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2012)

Hilo del 2008, espero que te respondan, pero a estas alturas a saber a donde fue a parar el proyecto


----------



## alfredotavira (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.youblisher.com/p/107180-CD-gloria-a-Deus/

aqui te dejo el link del manual, lo puedes descargar
y si el o los moderadores consideran que es inapropiado
les pido eliminen el mensaje
Si funciona muy bien,  el problema es el tiempo y dinero
terminé comprando un proyector benq (me ha salidos bueno por cierto)

saludos


----------

